

Linux Mint Debian Edition (with new "Update Pack" system) moves into RC status - pessimizer
http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=141&t=79217

======
pessimizer
Blog entry on new 'safe' rolling release Update Pack thing:
<http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1781>

